# Suggested emulator for GB/SNES



## paulie (Oct 22, 2014)

I have not used emulators on my PC for over 10 years, but recently was able to connect my PS3 controller to my PC; now I want to give emulation a go again.

I am looking for suggestions for good emulators for Gameboy and SNES that support Xbox360/PS3 controller support (my PS3 controller fakes that it is a 360 controller I believe).
They should also support save states, but I believe that is quite common right?

Additionally, the GB emulator should support Gamegenie for Gameboy cheats.

Basically I do not demand that much from the emulators, but I am totally clueless as to whether which emulators support controller usage.

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2014)

As for the SNES, Higan is the best. If stuff hasn't changed since the transaction from BSNES -> Higan, it has 100% compatibility with NA titles.

EDIT: apparently it can emulate GB games too. But I would suggest something else for that.


----------



## joeyjoey396 (Oct 22, 2014)

Vipera said:


> As for the SNES, Higan is the best. If stuff hasn't changed since the transaction from BSNES -> Higan, it has 100% compatibility with NA titles.
> 
> EDIT: apparently it can emulate GB games too. But I would suggest something else for that.


This is off-topic, but do you know if Higan uses real SNES audio? Because some Super Mario World rom hacks with custom music break on Snes9x and ZSNES is having save state errors for me.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 22, 2014)

Higan is a cycle accurate emulator. It literally turns your PC into a SNES. No other emulator tops Higan when it comes to accuracy.


----------



## matpower (Oct 22, 2014)

For SNES, you have two choices, SNES9x and Higan. SNES9x is really good, got cheat support and works with the PS3/Xbox 360 controller, Higan is 100% accuracy, but it is kinda heavy, I think it also got controller support and cheat support. IMO I prefer the SNES9x, there is no need to have 100% accuracy besides for one game (AFAIK, the Accuracy core of Higan is for some obscure title and it only lacks a single shadow ).

For GB/GBC, you should use BGB, it has excellent Game Boy and Game Boy Color accuracy, as well as near flawless link support. It has a lot of options for color palettes and even enabling Super Gameboy colors and borders, though it doesn't emulate all of its functions and IIRC, Game Genie support.

If you want to check each emulator in depth and check some alternatives, I recommend you to read this for SNES and this for GB/GBC.
#RealConsoleMasterRace 



joeyjoey396 said:


> This is off-topic, but do you know if Higan uses real SNES audio? Because some Super Mario World rom hacks with custom music break on Snes9x and ZSNES is having save state errors for me.


 
Higan should have perfect LLE audio AFAIK. It turns your PC into a SNES (Cycle Accuracy emulation).


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2014)

I've always prefered ZSNES, but I can't give any reason for it other than that I like it. I've heard a lot of good things about Higan, but I never got it to work for some reason... will have to look into that sometime.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2014)

joeyjoey396 said:


> This is off-topic, but do you know if Higan uses real SNES audio? Because some Super Mario World rom hacks with custom music break on Snes9x and ZSNES is having save state errors for me.


From a point of view of my personal experience, all the games I tried were perfect. Also make sure to have a decent PC/Laptop, as the emulator had bad FPS when I played it on my old PC (dual core processor but the shittiest graphics card in the world).


----------



## matpower (Oct 22, 2014)

Issac said:


> I've always prefered ZSNES, but I can't give any reason for it other than that I like it. I've heard a lot of good things about Higan, but I never got it to work for some reason... will have to look into that sometime.


 
Well, ZSNES is dead and got a lot of issues with games, like Star Fox running faster than it should or Kirby's Dream Land 3 with transparency problems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, ZSNES is kinda dead and got a lot of issues with games, like Star Fox running faster than it should or Kirby's Dream Land 3 with transparency problems.


 

Oh the stories I could tell about just how poorly it emulates games and how dead it is
http://emulation-general.wikia.com/wiki/ZSNES

But, I won't, I might make a thread, but it hasn't been updated since 2006 IIRC, at least, I think it's been that long. Higan > Snes9x > SnesGT > SNEeZE (?) > Zsnes in terms of acccuracy





Issac said:


> I've always prefered ZSNES, but I can't give any reason for it other than that I like it. I've heard a lot of good things about Higan, but I never got it to work for some reason... will have to look into that sometime.


 
I recommend Snes9x as it's still very accurate, has the same audio emulation as Higan (cycle-accurate) and games with special chips, like Star Ocean and Star Fox, run at their proper speed.  Those Super Mario World hacks take advantage of Zsnes' outdated emulation core and exploits it, so on real hardware, they're useless.


----------



## matpower (Oct 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh the stories I could tell about just how poorly it emulates games and how dead it is
> http://emulation-general.wikia.com/wiki/ZSNES
> 
> But, I won't, I might make a thread, but it hasn't been updated since 2006 IIRC, at least, I think it's been that long. Higan > Snes9x > SnesGT > SNEeZE (?) > Zsnes in terms of acccuracy


 
Yeah, I even removed the "kinda" because it is dead for sure. 
Also updated link: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/ZSNES
The only use for ZSNES is for playing old ROM Hacks that needs its speedhacks.


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2014)

matpower said:


> Well, ZSNES is dead and got a lot of issues with games, like Star Fox running faster than it should or Kirby's Dream Land 3 with transparency problems.


 
Is that so? I'm not too fond of Star Fox and haven't played Kirby's DL 3 so I haven't personally experienced those  I do like the ability to turn off different layers of the graphics if that's needed, which it was in Chrono Trigger a long time ago. The fog in the future had transparency issues. But yeah, that is probably possible in other emulators as well. 
Oh yeah, I do fancy the rewind button in ZSNES!


----------



## paulie (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the many fast replies!
Will try Higan and BGB, since a quick search on these emulators showed promising, will report once I have tested them (which will not be before tomorrow unfortunately.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2014)

Issac said:


> Is that so? I'm not too fond of Star Fox and haven't played Kirby's DL 3 so I haven't personally experienced those  I do like the ability to turn off different layers of the graphics if that's needed, which it was in Chrono Trigger a long time ago. The fog in the future had transparency issues. But yeah, that is probably possible in other emulators as well.
> Oh yeah, I do fancy the rewind button in ZSNES!


 

Oh the issues are there, Earthworm Jim 2 has broken sound effects due to inaccurate SPC700 (sound) emulation, Super Mario RPG randomly locks up, Der Langrisser locks up randomly as well, sound is off in Super Mario World (the warp pipe and mushroom sounds), the only real good thing is playing ROM hacks that require badly written emulation code lol.


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh the issues are there, Earthworm Jim 2 has broken sound effects due to inaccurate SPC700 (sound) emulation, Super Mario RPG randomly locks up, Der Langrisser locks up randomly as well, sound is off in Super Mario World (the warp pipe and mushroom sounds), the only real good thing is playing ROM hacks that require badly written emulation code lol.


 

I never experienced any lock ups in Super Mario RPG when I completed that game all those years ago  Guess I got lucky. Seems like most games with issues were those I wasn't interested in or had the actual cartridges off  
Hmm, seems like byuu's site is broken, at least no links works for me. I'll have to try higan again to see if I get it to work better this time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2014)

Issac said:


> I never experienced any lock ups in Super Mario RPG when I completed that game all those years ago  Guess I got lucky. Seems like most games with issues were those I wasn't interested in or had the actual cartridges off
> Hmm, seems like byuu's site is broken, at least no links works for me. I'll have to try higan again to see if I get it to work better this time.


 

This site? http://byuu.org/

Should be working fine XD  Failing that, I recommend Snes9x.


----------



## Issac (Oct 22, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> This site? http://byuu.org/
> 
> Should be working fine XD Failing that, I recommend Snes9x.


 
Yes that one. None of the links work for me, and when I check the source code of the page, every link is <a>Emulator</a> with no href="...". I guess he uses some javascript or something that refuses to work for me.

Nah, I do not like Snes9x at all. So Higan it is, or ZSNES if all else fails xD


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yes that one. None of the links work for me, and when I check the source code of the page, every link is <a>Emulator</a> with no href="...". I guess he uses some javascript or something that refuses to work for me.
> 
> Nah, I do not like Snes9x at all. So Higan it is, or ZSNES if all else fails xD


 

What's wrong with Snes9x if I may ask? Like, Zsnes just sucks ass, there's no advantage, at all, to using it on top of horrible sound emulation. Download link http://www.emulator-zone.com/download.php/emulators/snes/higan/higan_v094-64bit.7z Slightly outdated but should be the same.

The Higan site is undergoing changes so hence no direct download.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 22, 2014)

Byuu just redid his site pretty recently, it looks like the menu items are mostly there but the actual links aren't. You can still probably find higan elsewhere just by Googling; I think the latest version is 094


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Byuu just redid his site pretty recently, it looks like the menu items are mostly there but the actual links aren't. You can still probably find higan elsewhere just by Googling; I think the latest version is 094


 

Found a link above, might be slightly outdated, but still Higan nonetheless. I can see people hating Zsnes, but Snes9x? Makes no sense.


----------



## Issac (Oct 23, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What's wrong with Snes9x if I may ask? Like, Zsnes just sucks ass, there's no advantage, at all, to using it on top of horrible sound emulation. Download link http://www.emulator-zone.com/download.php/emulators/snes/higan/higan_v094-64bit.7z Slightly outdated but should be the same.
> 
> The Higan site is undergoing changes so hence no direct download.


 

Thanks for the link mate!
Also, I can't put my finger on it. It's something that lived with me since I began playing with SNES emulators, around 1998.  I started out with ZSNES and I like the interface, and how it all works. Later I tried out Snes9x because all my friends thought filters were super cool (I think it looks like shit), but I never liked the interface for some weird reason, the image always got stretched in a weird way when trying to get it full screen, and it was slow on my old computer I had at the time. And that feeling stuck with me. It doesn't feel good to use it. 
It's just simple as that. It has nothing to do with the accuracy of the emulation or anything, just... a feeling. I really feel uneasy using it.

Oh well, this got quite off topic I guess  I'll see if I can get higan to work.
(I also tried to get RetroArch to work, which it didn't... trying to have an all-in-one solution. There's just something with setting up emulators and me that doesn't work. I never got N64 or PSX, PSP and PS2 to work (well) either (except on my phone, works flawlessly)).

 
/speeded ramblings


----------



## matpower (Oct 23, 2014)

Issac said:


> Thanks for the link mate!
> Also, I can't put my finger on it. It's something that lived with me since I began playing with SNES emulators, around 1998. I started out with ZSNES and I like the interface, and how it all works. Later I tried out Snes9x because all my friends thought filters were super cool (I think it looks like shit), but I never liked the interface for some weird reason, the image always got stretched in a weird way when trying to get it full screen, and it was slow on my old computer I had at the time. And that feeling stuck with me. It doesn't feel good to use it.
> It's just simple as that. It has nothing to do with the accuracy of the emulation or anything, just... a feeling. I really feel uneasy using it.
> 
> ...


 
You have to change the full screen resolution in SNES9x's configs.


----------



## Issac (Oct 23, 2014)

matpower said:


> You have to change the full screen resolution in SNES9x's configs.


 
I know that, yet it always was weird for me anyway. I have no idea what caused it, but it was as I said back in the day, 1998 (that's 16 years ago T_T feeling old).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2014)

Issac said:


> I know that, yet it always was weird for me anyway. I have no idea what caused it, but it was as I said back in the day, 1998 (that's 16 years ago T_T feeling old).


 

RetroArch is super easy to set up though, and it just an interface, the emulators that run through are the same as the standalone. There's also a version of Snes9x 1.53 that uses the Zsnes GUI, if that helps.  http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=5681


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> RetroArch is super easy to set up though, and it just an interface, the emulators that run through are the same as the standalone. There's also a version of Snes9x 1.53 that uses the Zsnes GUI, if that helps. http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=5681


 

Everyone keeps saying that, but I still had problems with it. And sure it's an interface, but it was messing with all the cores and stuff that I never got to work. Some day I'll try it out some more.
That Zsnes GUI for Snes9x could be interesting, haha 

But higan works perfectly now, I had the 0.93 version before which I couldn't get to run at all. The only thing I wonder now is how much different the Accuracy, Balanced and Performance versions are. Since all the talk about how accurate it is, I want to use Accuracy, but there are too many hickups, slowdowns and screen tearing going on. (I guess my computer isn't good enough, haha!). Balanced worked great though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Issac said:


> Everyone keeps saying that, but I still had problems with it. And sure it's an interface, but it was messing with all the cores and stuff that I never got to work. Some day I'll try it out some more.
> That Zsnes GUI for Snes9x could be interesting, haha
> 
> But higan works perfectly now, I had the 0.93 version before which I couldn't get to run at all. The only thing I wonder now is how much different the Accuracy, Balanced and Performance versions are. Since all the talk about how accurate it is, I want to use Accuracy, but there are too many hickups, slowdowns and screen tearing going on. (I guess my computer isn't good enough, haha!). Balanced worked great though.


 

There's no point in using the accuracy build, as it only affects three, maybe four obscure games at best, that's it, the balanced core is your best bet and the average user shouldn't be able to tell a difference. I do recommend that link to Snes9x with the Zsnes GUI however.


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> There's no point in using the accuracy build, as it only affects three, maybe four obscure games at best, that's it, the balanced core is your best bet and the average user shouldn't be able to tell a difference. I do recommend that link to Snes9x with the Zsnes GUI however.


 
I see! Then I'll continue to use the Balanced one. I really liked the feel of it all too. 
Since higan works well, I don't really know what use I'll have of the Snes9x with Zsnes GUI...  

One thing I didn't like about higan's interface though is the library system. Having to import a game to then be able to load it. If so, I'd want to import a whole folder or several games at the time, if I have to load them anyway


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Issac said:


> I see! Then I'll continue to use the Balanced one. I really liked the feel of it all too.
> Since higan works well, I don't really know what use I'll have of the Snes9x with Zsnes GUI...
> 
> One thing I didn't like about higan's interface though is the library system. Having to import a game to then be able to load it. If so, I'd want to import a whole folder or several games at the time, if I have to load them anyway


 

Failing that, you can load the Higan core in RetroArch; that's my biggest beef with Bsnes/Higan, the whole GUI irks me big time XD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 24, 2014)

I personally use RetroArch along with the bsnes-accuracy/balanced and gambatte cores.
I like the performance boost it's able to get over higan, and I've yet to find another solution for ultra-wide 3840x480 crt play.

If the libretro team would start working on re-implementing proper Super Game Boy support in the bsnes core, it'd be perfect. Since byuu stripped higan of it, there's no way to get decent sgb emulation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

_Chaz_ said:


> I personally use RetroArch along with the bsnes-accuracy/balanced and gambatte cores.
> I like the performance boost it's able to get over higan, and I've yet to find another solution for ultra-wide 3840x480 crt play.
> 
> If the libretro team would start working on re-implementing proper Super Game Boy support in the bsnes core, it'd be perfect. Since byuu stripped higan of it, there's no way to get decent sgb emulation.


 

Who knows why Byuu does what he does, but whatever   I don't use Higan because it makes me paranoid about my CPU, despite being a Core i5 3570, the heat it generates when running that emulator worries me.


----------



## paulie (Oct 24, 2014)

So I have been checking BGB and Higan out.
Unfortunately both emulators do not seem to be capable of receiving input from my PS3/360 controller.
In fact, BGB seems to have no GUI at all, just a configuration file that seems to be able to adjust some settings, but I am clueless as how to use it.
This also prevents me from using save states.
I found visual boy advance, which does have cheat capacity for GB games and is able to easily save/load states, so I used that to finish some of my childhood games.

For the SNES emulator I dont really need cheats (was needed for level select in a GB game that does not have save functions.....).
However, I do like it to have 360 controller input functioning.
Any suggestions?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

paulie said:


> So I have been checking BGB and Higan out.
> Unfortunately both emulators do not seem to be capable of receiving input from my PS3/360 controller.
> In fact, BGB seems to have no GUI at all, just a configuration file that seems to be able to adjust some settings, but I am clueless as how to use it.
> This also prevents me from using save states.
> ...


 

Snes9x works perfectly with my Xbox 360 controller, so...maybe that...?  Try and avoid Zsnes, it's garbage.


----------



## matpower (Oct 24, 2014)

paulie said:


> So I have been checking BGB and Higan out.
> Unfortunately both emulators do not seem to be capable of receiving input from my PS3/360 controller.
> In fact, BGB seems to have no GUI at all, just a configuration file that seems to be able to adjust some settings, but I am clueless as how to use it.
> This also prevents me from using save states.
> ...


 
Press the right button of your mouse on BGB's screen, that will open a list with the options, no need for manual setting editing.


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Failing that, you can load the Higan core in RetroArch; that's my biggest beef with Bsnes/Higan, the whole GUI irks me big time XD


 
I tried my RetroArch again and it was using the higan core already, and now I noticed and remember that it worked fine... I have no idea why I thought I had problems with it. However, I need to figure out some small stuff like toggling full screen, going back to the menu after loading a game, etc.
It even has the perfect filters / shaders for me, emulating a CRT TV


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Issac said:


> I tried my RetroArch again and it was using the higan core already, and now I noticed and remember that it worked fine... I have no idea why I thought I had problems with it. However, I need to figure out some small stuff like toggling full screen, going back to the menu after loading a game, etc.
> It even has the perfect filters / shaders for me, emulating a CRT TV


 

F1 gets back to the menu or the left trigger on an Xbox controller. For the full speed, there's an option called toggle fullscreen, should be in the core settings, then video options, should be right in the middle somewhere.

Edit: I got ninja'd or...something.


----------



## matpower (Oct 24, 2014)

Issac said:


> I tried my RetroArch again and it was using the higan core already, and now I noticed and remember that it worked fine... I have no idea why I thought I had problems with it. However, I need to figure out some small stuff like toggling full screen, going back to the menu after loading a game, etc.
> It even has the perfect filters / shaders for me, emulating a CRT TV


 
Toggling Full Screen is on Video Settings on Settings, and for going back to menu, press F1 on a keyboard or Xbox button on a Xbox 360 gamepad(You can switch it on Input Settings)


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> F1 gets back to the menu or the left trigger on an Xbox controller. For the full speed, there's an option called toggle fullscreen, should be in the core settings, then video options, should be right in the middle somewhere.
> 
> Edit: I got ninja'd or...something.


 


matpower said:


> Toggling Full Screen is on Video Settings on Settings, and for going back to menu, press F1 on a keyboard or Xbox button on a Xbox 360 gamepad(You can switch it on Input Settings)


 

Thanks guys, I don't have an x360 controller  I have an awesome snes replica.
I tried all the F-buttons, F1 included, but none worked (I just tried now again while writing, doesn't work) :o I'm telling you, emulators always seem to be troublesome for me somehow! Haha


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 24, 2014)

Issac said:


> Thanks guys, I don't have an x360 controller  I have an awesome snes replica.
> I tried all the F-buttons, F1 included, but none worked (I just tried now again while writing, doesn't work) :o I'm telling you, emulators always seem to be troublesome for me somehow! Haha


 

Well, that is the default key, it should be mapped to just that.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, that is the default key, it should be mapped to just that.


 
That's the problem, I haven't changed any keys, and I can't find even where to re-map the keys. Sooo... I'll have to keep looking  Or maybe just re-download the latest version and start off with a clean slate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> That's the problem, I haven't changed any keys, and I can't find even where to re-map the keys. Sooo... I'll have to keep looking  Or maybe just re-download the latest version and start off with a clean slate.


 


I honestly don't know what to tell you, as of 1.0.2 that's how they're mapped. You didn't go to Settings > Input Options > You'll see all the mapped buttons if you scroll down.

You don't see this when you open up the emulator, go to Settings, Input Options and scroll up or down?
http://i.imgur.com/gLwmBpH.jpg

RGUI Toggle (F1) is what should bring up the menu.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I honestly don't know what to tell you, as of 1.0.2 that's how they're mapped. You didn't go to Settings > Input Options > You'll see all the mapped buttons if you scroll down.
> 
> You don't see this when you open up the emulator, go to Settings, Input Options and scroll up or down?
> http://i.imgur.com/gLwmBpH.jpg
> ...


 
Haha, nope. This is what I get in the Input Options Menu:
http://i.imgur.com/1Yxh6SF.png

And every menu is short and empty like that... but as I said, I should probably just download the latest version and try again. I had a lot of trouble setting it up, maybe due to the lack of menu items 

Edit: The last time I screwed around with RetroArch before yesterday was September 2013


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> Haha, nope. This is what I get in the Input Options Menu:
> http://i.imgur.com/1Yxh6SF.png
> 
> And every menu is short and empty like that... but as I said, I should probably just download the latest version and try again. I had a lot of trouble setting it up, maybe due to the lack of menu items


 

Well, for one, that version is old, 1.0.0.2 is the most recent one. http://www.libretro.com/wp-content/...tent/releases/Windows/.cip4-download-info.csv


 You were on 0.9.9.6, but as of recently, 1.0.0.2. Download it, delete the config files and try again, there's no reason the most recent version should do that if it does.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, for one, that version is old, 1.0.0.2 is the most recent one. http://www.libretro.com/wp-content/...tent/releases/Windows/.cip4-download-info.csv
> 
> 
> You were on 0.9.9.6, but as of recently, 1.0.0.2. Download it, delete the config files and try again, there's no reason the most recent version should do that if it does.


 
Yeah, for sure! Downloading it right now. As I said in the edit of the last comment: Last time I touched it was in September 2013 so yeah, it's old  But maybe that explains WHY I found it weird / a pain in the ass to use


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yeah, for sure! Downloading it right now. As I said in the edit of the last comment: Last time I touched it was in September 2013 so yeah, it's old  But maybe that explains WHY I found it weird / a pain in the ass to use


 

Happens to the best of us, no worries


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Happens to the best of us, no worries


 
 
Now I'll just have to figure out how I did that save state configuration again. I managed to bind the load and save states to select-R and select-L on the previous one  Feels a lot better already in the GUI though!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> Now I'll just have to figure out how I did that save state configuration again. I managed to bind the load and save states to select-R and select-L on the previous one  Feels a lot better already in the GUI though!


 

Default save states should be F2 to save, F3 and F4 to cycle through and F5 to load, I believe.  Hopefully, it works better this time lol.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Default save states should be F2 to save, F3 and F4 to cycle through and F5 to load, I believe. Hopefully, it works better this time lol.


 
Yeah I know, but I need to figure out how to rebind them to the SNES controller using button combinations. It was possible by playing around in the config-file manually in that old version at least  I'll figure it out ^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yeah I know, but I need to figure out how to rebind them to the SNES controller using button combinations. It was possible by playing around in the config-file manually in that old version at least  I'll figure it out ^^


 

You should be able to remap each key manually in the GUI, I think.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> You should be able to remap each key manually in the GUI, I think.


 
Yeah, it was the "enable hotkey button" item that I had to bind to the select button to get the combinations to work.   (I didn't want L to save, but Select+L to save etc.). Now everything is set up as I wanted it  Much much easier this time around to play with the settings!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

Issac said:


> Yeah, it was the "enable hotkey button" item that I had to bind to the select button to get the combinations to work.  (I didn't want L to save, but Select+L to save etc.). Now everything is set up as I wanted it  Much much easier this time around to play with the settings!


 

Ah well, glad to know it's working better


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned VisualBoyAdvance for GB/C? I don't know how it compares to other GB emulators mentioned here, but I find that it works flawlessly for me. I mostly use it just to access the GBA exclusive shops in the Zelda Oracle games, and also for its simplicity.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2014)

ChaosBoi said:


> Has anyone mentioned VisualBoyAdvance for GB/C? I don't know how it compares to other GB emulators mentioned here, but I find that it works flawlessly for me. I mostly use it just to access the GBA exclusive shops in the Zelda Oracle games, and also for its simplicity.


 

Gambatte might be good too, at least on the Wii, it runs GB/GBC games perfectly, but VBA well, that should run it well too.


----------



## paulie (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply.

Higan works perfectly now, works with my PS3/360 controller as well.
Turns out I missed the option where I could set the button inputs myself.
Save states etc work fine as well.
Odd thing about Higan is that save states made in e.g. performance mode dont work in the accuracy mode or balanced mode, ah well, sticking to one mode is fine for me.

For gb games VisualBoyAvance, which was mentioned here, seems to work best for me, but does not work with PS3/360 controller inputs for me.

Thanks for all the great help!!!


----------



## almmiron (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, the higan(v094) has 3 .exe: accuracy, balanced, and performance. I will notice differences using znes, snes9x and others, if comparing with the "balanced" and "performance" modes on higan, since the accuracy higan is really best?

I ask, cause, since the emulator requires 3ghz to work with the accuracy of 100%, and i using a modest laptop with 1.8ghz, the accuracy mode doesnt work on my laptop.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

almmiron said:


> Well, the higan(v094) has 3 .exe: accuracy, balanced, and performance. I will note differnce using znes, snes9x and others, if comparing qith the "balanced" and "performance" modes on higan? I ask, cause, since the emulator requires 3ghz to work with the accuracy of 100%, and i using a modest laptop with 1.8ghz, the accuracy mode doesnt work on my laptop.


 

Snes9x 1.53 is still pretty dang accurate, shouldn't notice much difference aside from few games.


----------



## almmiron (Dec 26, 2014)

Is one of the things i like in gbatemp: lists. Compatibility lists of certain apps, and stuff. I know star fox, earthworm jim 2 has some sound issues with regular emulators. There is a list, or shall we make one, with every snes game, and in wich emulator it have 100% accuracy (or near that)? I like the perfectionism of the users of this forum.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you want the most accurate SNES emulator, higan (Accuracy profile) is the only way to go (it is also the only emulator that run enhancement chip like Cx4 in LLE).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> If you want the most accurate SNES emulator, higan (Accuracy profile) is the only way to go (it is also the only emulator that run enhancement chip like Cx4 in LLE).


 

Er, no idea why one would want to run that chip in LLE lol, but that's just me  Only two games used it, I think Mega Man X2 and X3 respectively, doing some funky wireframe geometric effects IIRC. Accuracy profile is only beneficial for two games, one which uses a dot-based rendering method for shadows as opposed to the typical scanline-based rendering. Balanced core is the best one for the average user. Aside from a few games, Snes9x handles 99% of the games just fine, and is less taxing on the CPU, it's the reason I don't use Higan, I'm afraid it would fry my Core i5 3570 lol.

While Snes9x isn't cycle-accurate, it sure is hell better than that garbage excuse of an emulator, Zsnes


----------



## cracker (Dec 26, 2014)

B..b..b..b...but ZSNES has pretty snowflakes! Gotta admit I love the DOS-like menu. It brings back memories when I see it since it was the first SNES emu that worked for my first desktop.


----------



## matpower (Dec 26, 2014)

cracker said:


> B..b..b..b...but ZSNES has pretty snowflakes! Gotta admit I love the DOS-like menu. It brings back memories when I see it since it was the first SNES emu that worked for my first desktop.


 
Get BZSNES? 



almmiron said:


> Is one of the things i like in gbatemp: lists. Compatibility lists of certain apps, and stuff. I know star fox, earthworm jim 2 has some sound issues with regular emulators. There is a list, or shall we make one, with every snes game, and in wich emulator it have 100% accuracy (or near that)? I like the perfectionism of the users of this forum.


Well, you only need BSNES/Higan Accuracy for 2 obscure games, and it is only for shadow rendering iirc, so balanced and performance should be fine for the rest of the SNES library. If your computer can't keep up with Balanced and Performance, SNES9x, while not cycle accuracy, still is an excellent emulator, it also can run games with special chips very well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

cracker said:


> B..b..b..b...but ZSNES has pretty snowflakes! Gotta admit I love the DOS-like menu. It brings back memories when I see it since it was the first SNES emu that worked for my first desktop.


 

BZsnes or ZMZ, Snes9x with the Zsnes GUI http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=5681


----------



## matpower (Dec 26, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> BZsnes or ZMZ, Snes9x with the Zsnes GUI http://www.smwcentral.net/?p=section&a=details&id=5681


 
To be honest, I am surprised that people like ZSNES GUI, I always thought it was messy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2014)

matpower said:


> To be honest, I am surprised that people like ZSNES GUI, I always thought it was messy.


 

The GUI I kinda like for the sake of that 90's nostalgia, but emulation-wise, it's garbage, broken sound, incorrectly-timed games, it's a mess


----------

